# mod_fcgid



## pigri (Oct 6, 2010)

I have problem my mod_fcgid for FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64.

I have this error message:

```
[emerg] (17)File exists: mod_fcgid: Can't create shared memory for size 674376 bytes
```
Thank you.

Best regards,
David


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

It looks like it's being loaded twice.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 7, 2010)

Check the Modules that are listed in your httpd.conf. Expunge the duplicates.


----------



## pigri (Oct 7, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Check the Modules that are listed in your httpd.conf. Expunge the duplicates.



Problem solved. But I have other problem.


```
[debug] fcgid_proc_unix.c(354): mod_fcgid: call /usr/local/www/data/web2/htdocs/sites/index.php with wrapper /usr/local/www/data/web2/cgi-
bin/php.cgi
[Thu Oct 07 14:52:48 2010] [notice] child pid 9166 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
[Thu Oct 07 14:52:48 2010] [error] mod_fcgid: fcgid process manager died, restarting the server
```


----------



## pigri (Oct 14, 2010)

Any idea?


----------



## Alt (Oct 14, 2010)

You should debug this by calling some simple php script via fcgi to determine which part gives segfault


----------



## pigri (Oct 15, 2010)

My fastcgi script:


```
PHP_CGI=/usr/local/bin/php-cgi
PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN=4
PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS=1000
PHP_RC="."
### no editing below ###
export PHP_FCGI_CHILDREN
export PHP_FCGI_MAX_REQUESTS
export PHP_RC
exec $PHP_CGI
```
My php script:


```
<? phpinfo(); ?>
```


----------



## Alt (Oct 15, 2010)

Emm... show config for wrapper etc..


----------

